

Lenovo pursued BlackBerry bid, but Ottawa rejected idea - hdevalence
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/lenovo-considered-a-bid-for-blackberry-but-ottawa-wouldnt-accept-chinese-takeover/article15256976/

======
fidotron
If only they'd have such concerns about a US company acquiring them . . .

Blocking any potential Chinese purchase out of hand is a fantastic way to
devalue the company given the way the hardware industry has been moving. There
must be smarter ways to handle this.

~~~
Aldo_MX
Actually blocking _any_ potential purchase, not just Chinese ones.

------
terhechte
Why aren't Google, Microsoft or Apple interested in Buying BlackBerry?
Blackberry should have quite some patents in the mobile space, no? It is sad
if companies are bought just for that, but I'm wondering why the big players
are not interested in it.

~~~
coob
Because if they wait 18 months the price will be much lower.

------
justincormack
National security is better served by it going bust?

------
quizzas
Because American companies can trust the NSA

------
Merrrrs
Maybe Lenovo could buy BlackBerry and make ThinkPad type phones. how sick
would that be?

~~~
PakG1
I don't understand what you are trying to say here? Because Lenovo already
makes phones? Endorsed by Kobe Bryant and Ashton Kutcher.

